# "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?



## Sanna (12. Okt. 2010)

Hallo und schönen guten Abend,

ich bin neu in Eurem Forum und hoffe, von Euch auf meine folgende Frage zu bekommen.

Ich habe mehrmals gehört/gelesen, dass Teichfische nicht mehr gefüttert werden sollen, wenn das Teichwasser weniger als 10 Grad hat. Ich habe heute vormittag gemessen: 4 Grad. Trotzdem sind meine Fische noch putzmunter und warten wie jeden Nachmittag auf das Futter und stürzen sich darauf. Ich möchte sie natürlich nicht hungern lassen (Teich wurde im Frühjahr komplett geleert, daher sind womöglich noch nicht genügend "natürliche" Futterstoffe vorhanden), andererseits will ich sie auch nicht gefährden. Soll ich nun noch füttern oder nicht?, Will heißen, wissen die Fische selber, wann sie "schlafen gehen" sollen? Danke für Eure Antworten
Sanna


----------



## Butterfly (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi Sanna.
Eigentlich sagt man, dass man die Fische im Teich solange füttern soll wie sie es aufnehmen und auch fressen. Also geb ihnen ruhig zu fressen, allerdings etwas leicht verdauliches wie z.B Wheatgern (Weizenkeimfutter). Dann sollte nichts passieren. Aber auch nur ein oder zwei mal die Woche.

4°C kommen mir allerdings sehr wenig vor..Bist sicher, dass du richtig gemessen hast?  


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> 4°C kommen mir allerdings sehr wenig vor..Bist sicher, dass du richtig gemessen hast?



Vielleicht hat Sanna nur an der Oberfläche gemessen?

Wo wir grade dabei sind: In welcher Tiefe misst man denn, korrekter weise, die Temperatur? 

Klar kommt es auf die Tiefe des Teiches an...man kann ja nicht in nem 0,8m tiefen Teich die Wassertemperatur in 1m Tiefe messen 

Wo sollte man also messen? Mitte? Mitte untere Hälfte?  Mitte obere Hälfte?
Die Oberflächentemperatur dürfte auf jedenfall nicht aussagekräftig sein... bzw. nicht schlüssig in Verbindung mit dem Verhalten der Fische.

Vielleicht kann das ja mal bitte einer genauer erklären.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi Andreas!

Trotzalledem würde der Temperaturunterschied von Wasseroberfläche, bis runter zum Grund nicht wirklich groß sein. Denke mal 1°C max., wenn überhaupt

Also, bin zwar kein ''Temperatur Messexperte'', aber ich messe einmal mit einem Schwimmsender und einem Sender der auf ca. 1,20m (auf gut der Hälte) platziert ist und habe beispielsweise an der Oberfläche 15,5°C und unter Wasser 15,8°C.
Diese zwei Sender, schicken mir diese Daten, auf eine Anzeigetafel die z.B im Wohnzimmer steht.  

Komme mit dieser Methode ganz gut zurecht. Habe derzeit 15,8°C


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Hallo butterfly,

ich hab vorher nicht drauf geachtet... aber wenn ich mir die Angaben von Sanna so anschaue...

2000Liter und das in Oberösterreich... da könnte das doch schon gut hinkommen.
Da ist halt schon ein paar Grad länger kühl.... 

und wo ich jetzt ein 2. mal hingucke.... 

Hallo Sanna,

irgendwie passt da was bei Deinen Angaben im Profil nicht zusammen....

3m tiefe, 70m² Fläche und 2000 Liter... das passt einfach nicht.

Vielleicht nochmal die Angaben prüfen und ein Bild zeigen, dann ist es vielleicht klarer?!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi Andreas!
Ja stimmt, kann hinhauen

Sie hat vieleicht zwei 00 vergessen.
Dann wären es 200.000l passt schon eher.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## hkkleemann (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Einigen wir uns auf die "goldene Mitte"? :- )

20.000 Liter entsprechen dann doch eher einem Teich mit 70qm und 3m Tiefe.


----------



## hkkleemann (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Soooooory!  

Als ich gerade auf Antwort klickte, klickte es auch im Hirn.  210000 Liter sind wohl doch richtig, sofern die Eckdaten stimmen.


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Da hat sich sich aber reichlich verschätzt!! 


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## hkkleemann (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Ein wenig. Aber mit den ganzen Nullen, ....


----------



## Butterfly (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Genau 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Sanna (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Danke für Eure Antworten. Möglicherweise habe ich das Teichvolumen nicht richtig berechnet. Aber ich habe immer nur Wasser aus der Regenwasserzisterne eingefüllt und da kann man keine Wasseruhr ablesen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne von Euch eines besseren belehren. Morgen, wenn die Sonne scheint, werde ich Fotos machen und einstellen. Die Wassertemperatur habe ich natürlich oben gemessen. Mein Thermometer läßt sich nicht versenken (schwimmt oben). .
Herzlichen Dank nochmals


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

hallo Sanna

Thermometer in Kescher verwickeln, Kescher in die entsprechende Tiefe paar Minuten und rausholen zum Ablesen
So müßte das ganze klappen, denn so mach ichs  bei mir

Gruß Ulla


----------



## hkkleemann (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*


----------



## Butterfly (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Guten Abend.

Ist zwar keine schlechte Idee was Ulla schrieb, aber man will ja täglich über die Teichtemperatur in den einzelnen Tiefabschnitten bescheid wissen.
Meine Frau schreibt mir z.B täglich (morgens, mittags, abeds) die Wasserwerte und Temperaturen auf!! 
So hat man(n) immer im Blick wie die Werte im vergleich zu anderen jahren aussehen usw.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Guten Abend.

Da es nicht mehr so wirklich zum Ursprungsthema passte...
Die Beiträge zur automatischen Messung von Wasserwerten findet Ihr ab sofort hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29542


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

[OT]





> ...aber man will ja täglich über die Teichtemperatur in den einzelnen Tiefabschnitten bescheid wissen.
> Meine Frau schreibt mir z.B täglich (morgens, mittags, abeds) die Wasserwerte und Temperaturen auf!!
> So hat man(n) immer im Blick wie die Werte im vergleich zu anderen jahren aussehen usw.


..da frage ich mich gerade, was resultiert aus 3 x täglich (!) Temperatur in verschiedene Tiefen (!)  und Wasserwerte messen?
..eine Statistik????[/OT]


----------



## Butterfly (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Morgen Buffo Buffo.

Ich will einfach wissen, und im Überblick haben/behalten wie sich die Wassertemperaturen verändern. Das ist alles 

Mit Statistik hat dies rein garnichts zu tun!!



MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

[OT]Hi Butterfly,
ja, dann weist du wie sich die Temperaturen ändern - nur, was fängst du mit dem Wissen einer so genauen Messung an? 
Reagiern kann man nur ganz grob: Im Sommer beschatten oder kühles Leitungs- Brunnenwasser einspeisen - im Winter den Teich irgendwie abdecken oder heizen.
Ich persönlich wäre schlicht zu fau, 3 mal täglich zu messen, da sich für mich eigentlich kaum Konsequenzen aus den Messungen ergäben:
Während der diesjährigen Hitzeperiode hab ich mal gemessen, die Wassertemp. im Teich blieb bei 22°C - folglich: der Schatten durch die Bepflanzung ist ausreichend.
Während des Kälteeinbruchs im Mai/Juni habe ich auch gemessen. Da hatte der Teich nur noch 10°C und die Krötenquappen habe das nicht überlebt. Eine mögliche Konsequenz aus der Temperaturmessung wäre gewesen, den Teich zu heizen - aber das ist wirklich nur eine theoretische Option.
Somit messe ich eigentlich auch nur um es einfach zu wissen, aber eben nur sporadisch - aus gegebenem Anlass wie Hitzeperioden oder Kälteeinbrüche...[/OT]


----------



## Butterfly (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*

Hi Buffo Buffo.

Naja, bleibt ja letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen. Der eine so der andere so. 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Sanna (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: "Muntere" Fische nicht mehr füttern?*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> hallo Sanna
> 
> Thermometer in Kescher verwickeln, Kescher in die entsprechende Tiefe paar Minuten und rausholen zum Ablesen
> So müßte das ganze klappen, denn so mach ichs  bei mir
> ...



Danke für deinen Tip. Werde ich morgen versuchen.
Gruß Sanna


----------

